# Wireless Network Password Recovery



## RegRoch (Sep 16, 2007)

I am trying to work with a friend to connect his new laptop onto his home network, but his mom, who set up the network, forgot the password. I need a way to get the password from the network. It might not sound legal, but I am just trying to connect to the network. I've tried resetting the modem and all the other stuff, the only option I have tried is "hacking" the password. Can anyone recommend a simple to use password recovery tool for windows xp?? Thanks in advance.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

We don't provide any help with lost passwords or getting around password protection. Obviously, we can't determine the real intent here, so our policy is to abstain from any assistance in these matters.


----------

